# Annoying little insects!



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I've lived in The Springs area for the last 5 months and had no real problems with any insects in the villa. 
However I have discovered some extremely small (1mm-2mm) 'mites' crawling in and around the kitchen cupboards,. Some cupboards have crockery/glasses in and others have dried/tinned food/cereal etc. Im not overly squeamish about them and they are not in their hundreds but I do draw the line at them venturing into my weetabix box!

Does anyone know what they are and how best to get rid of them? I've tried Raid but they are persistent little beggars and to be honest putting Raid anywhere near food cupboards Im sure isn't a good idea.

Meanwhile all my food stuff is going in the fridge!!

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

They might well be some kind of mite, or a weevil. You also get teeny tiny ants. They are a pain. Only thing you can do is clear everything out and give all the cupboards a good clean and spray.


----------

